# will this fit my car



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I have a '97 200sx se-r. I was wondering if Todas flywheel will fit. Its for a pulsar gtir.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dont believe so terry.. just get a findanza or jwt flywheel...


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah im just trying to look at all options


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

terry, i know you like to be different, but go with quality.. just lookin out for you man, dont want to see you get crap again like the springs.. go with UR, findanza or jwt...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

unsure fitment is something you don't wanna take the chance on unless you're rolling in dough. I like the fidanza, and you can get it for around 300 if you look hard enough (GB.)I assume thats a good bit cheaper than the toda


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

terry, you should start a gb with one of those brands.. im sure jwt will gladly start one if you just email them.. shit, i might even get in it if you lucky..haha... see you later man


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

i wouldnt put something on my car that i wasnt sure fit, thats the reason for this thread


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey Steve i put the jics on today, they drive really nice. Definitely a nice upgrade.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sweet... ill be lookin around for you


----------



## Jeff92se (Jul 11, 2003)

I do have access to Fidanzas for this application. I don't stock these(I stock the VQ30 maxima units) but I can get a price and delivery for you if you with. Get more than 2 interested and I'd be happy to run a group deal for you. I've run 3 GDs on Findanzas at www.maxima.org. You can see my trader ratings if you have any concerns. 



200silvia said:


> *I have a '97 200sx se-r. I was wondering if Todas flywheel will fit. Its for a pulsar gtir. *


----------

